# Would You Date A Single Parent?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Yes or no?


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Right now? No. At some point later in my life? Probably.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

It's not black and white.

My answer is maybe.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes I would. This used to always be a no for me but eliminating single parents takes away a lot of good candidates and a large % of the field for my age group.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

Nope - I wouldn't even entertain it. I would truthfully rather remain single than date someone with a child/children. That's one standard I'm not willing to drop at this stage in my life.

Who knows how I may feel in another five or even ten years - when I can say here and now I'll still be a dateless virgin. As things stand though, it's an immediate red flag. Especially considering I'm still at the 'starting grid' and can't even get so much as a date. A girlfriend alone would be adding extra complication I'd have to learn to deal with. A child on top of that? No thanks. I do genuinely see my current plight the lesser of the two evils in that respect.

As things stand it's "_you made your bed, so lie in it_". They could have been with me instead. Someone decent, honest, reliable and trustworthy but instead, chose to ignore me for 15 years (and counting) :stu


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes, maybe, probably, I don't know...voted "yes" though.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Depends as always. On its own the fact isn't off-putting to me. I tend to be good with kids even though I hate them.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Yep. I am a single parent. In some ways, I would actually prefer to date a single mom. And I have, in the not-so-distant past. I've been in relationships with three women since my divorce, and all three were single moms.

It's not something I look for lol, but I'd actually prefer to date a single mom in some ways.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

no because you will always feel second best to their kids, you will have to work your dates around them its too much hassle


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

No. I don't want kids or other people's kids.

But maybe if the child is old enough and gone to live on their own.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

Won't happen. And I was hesitating to check the last option.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Hell no.


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

If it's the right person, yes. I always wanted kids of my own and I don't think I would dislike it, if he already have kids. I'll probably be really patient and love his kids even if they hated me. A little bit over half of my life, I've grew up in a step-family household. I never felt included, so I know how it feels to be left out and unloved by your step parent and step siblings. I'll probably make sure that doesn't happy. But yeah, if it's the right person, I wouldn't mind it.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah. I dated mostly single mothers including my current gf. I never been the best with kids, but yeah I didn't let that stop me. I really don't know why some have a problem with it...I guess if it did get serious, they aren't your biological kids or some just don't like kids, etc. For me, never really been a problem.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

No. Not that I'm completely against it. I just don't have the maturity for it. They wouldn't want to date me either.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I did once briefly...it's not something I'd purposely go for but I wouldn't rule it out completely, it's totally circumstantial


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Probably yes... I'm usually not in position to be that picky... Plus I like kids.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

It depends. I'm really in no place to date someone with a kid right now though.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes. But I wouldn't want to spend too much time with her kids. As long as she understands that I'm not trying to be anyone's dad/ we're on the same page then why not. 
I'm not really into that whole family thing anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I think single moms can sometimes have an incredible amount of resilience, and fight, and strength within themselves. That's not to say that women who are not single moms do not have that. I've just found it to be the case, almost 99% of the time, with the single moms that I've known.

The friend I've met on this site is a single mom. And she's....probably one of the strongest people I've ever known, though she wouldn't tell you that, she'd tell you otherwise probably. She has been through an incredible amount of hardship that I won't go into, because she's a good friend of mine and I'd never do anything to give away who she was, or say anything on here that's confidential or that might give away who she is. But she's been through worse than I've been through. And I've been through....quite a bit.

I think being a single mom means being selfless. A lot of people don't have the ability to do that, to be selfless, to put another human being before your own needs. Some people just can't do it. Single moms have to not only take care of themselves (because if they don't then they won't be able to care for their children), but they have to take care of everything else, completely on their own. I know this because I was a single dad for a while. Before my divorce, while my ex-wife was out ****** around, I was at home taking care of our kids, 24/7. It's not easy. I got very, very little sleep during all those months.

I admire anyone, guy or gal, that can do that. That's just pure...awesomeness, if you can take on all that, take care of yourself, and take care of your kids, all by yourself with no help at all.


----------



## silentstruggle (Jul 16, 2014)

Sorry but no way.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I think it wouldn't be fair to date a single parent if you cannot deal with the possibility that you could be in that child's life.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Only casually. It could never be serious because kids are not part of my life plan, it's not compatible with the way I want to live my life.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Also just to add, it depends on the circumstances of why they're a single parent. Divorce/death is fine, an 'accident' = no ****ing way, because that means we have very different values and opinions on life. (pregnancy can be an accident, a kid is not, you have a choice in america so use it.)


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

I've always said no but after my sister breaking the news of her pregnancy I changed my rules.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

As of now, nope. It's not so much that I dislike children, it's more of an issue of how responsible I see myself as. I'm still trying to get my **** together, so now is not the time to be having kids. In the future when I'm more established? We'll see.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

The right thing to say would be: "Yes"

...but "NO!" I don't want a child enough as it is, let alone some other guy's child. While I think the young single mother demographic is a relatively untapped market full of good women, I just can't get past that. I just don't find mothers sexy. How dare I have that opinion, right? As I've observed from girls my age who got pregnant at a young age, their mentality changes drastically; it's like they become different people over night. I knew quite a few girls who were cool and down for anything, and then when they had a kid, they all-of-a-sudden became: "That's not funny; don't say that!" It changes their brains, and that's a scary thought. Not only that, but a lot of them (NOT ALL!!!) exhibit the "I'm strong and independent; I don't need a man" mentality, yet they still go through failed relationship after failed relationship. It sounds like they don't have their life figured out, and decided to keep the kid before working on themselves, which I think is very irresponsible.

I'd be more up for a rich single cougar with children away at college.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Mm.. Pineapple..


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

not possible for me. i cannot think of a more miserable life than raising the child of another person knowing that i am not loved or cared for by the mother and am only there because she needed someone to help her raise the kid, of course there's also the extremely high likelihood of cheating as well. it's just so bad that it's worse than being a lonely virgin all your life, honestly. i feel so bad for all the people who raise others' children, i get it, that it's better for the children to grow up with two parents, but the relationship between the "parents" is almost always horrible.

Pineapples are good btw =)


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm 24. I always thought my first gf would be a single parent mom. That wasn't the case though.


----------



## Moxi (Nov 24, 2015)

Maybe if the kids were a little older. I'm not really looking to be a mom, but I wouldn't mind eventually helping a 13-year-old with their homework or teaching them to cook. They're not "someone else's kid", they're just a kid.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

For me it would just me so much more effort and hassle because your relationship, especially in the early days will play 2nd fiddle, everything has to be organised around their kids, you get pulled into the lives of the kids and eventually have to deal with being the fake dad which can either go smoothly or be a nightmare etc etc. I'm sure if you were willing to put in the effort and the single parent was a real gem then it would be worth it, but it would just be too much added stress for me.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm perfectly fine with it. Most single parents aren't looking for a replacement dad. The only thing that would scare me off is if she had a LOT of kids or if the father was causing drama. I dated a girl who had a 8-year old once upon a time. If the dad had an inkling that the ex-wife was doing something with a dude (me) he'd suddenly become unavailable...even if it was 'his' weekend. So that meant a lot of last minute cancelling of plans. I would prefer not to do that again...it was frustrating. In my mind, you're only going to be 'raising the kid' if you get married...and by that point you'd probably have a really good relationship with the child so it wouldn't be a big adjustment at that point. Obviously most 20 year olds, especially younger ones would say no way...I would've too at that stage in my life.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

It would be hell but I'd do it dag nabbit


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

id rather die a virgin.


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Definitely.


----------



## sarah089 (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't think I would tbh. I think maybe when I'm older I would, but at 19, I think that's too much responsibility.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't see it as a big issue. I was a kid once.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Old thread but anyway...the problem isn't whether you want a kid, or not, or you think you should etc. It's how the kid feels.

You aren't his/her real parent, and never will be. They may resent you for that, and, if a little older, see part, if not all, of their inheritance going down the drain. That isn't to say it can't work though.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

I was born a tiny little adult, but kids seem to like me. They hated me when I was their age, but I will forgive them for being immature and having few life experiences.

Maybe because I was always mature-minded, I've never seen taking care of a kid as much of a challenge. Maybe because I raised myself and my twin sister while we were both basically abandoned all day every day for several of our very early years. Maybe because I'm such a positive and naturally nurturing guy, even when my life is completely messed up, I would still naturally put the kid's needs first.

That being said, I'd hope the kid is already potty trained, or that mommy would take care of the poopies...

I'm a natural educator. You can tell that by how I communicate on the internet. I'm usually somewhat passive around kids unless they want something from me. I don't allow unhealthy behaviors such as begging or guilt trips or using their cuteness to persuade others to do things for them. Let mommy spoil the kids, I will prepare them with the practical knowledge they need in order to succeed in life.

Buuuuutttt.... I've never been able to attract women with my parenting skills... just job money car and university degree... which I don't have or need...


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

A single dad? Probably.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Maybe. I'd have to really like the person. Kids are a lot to handle.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I have and I would. By the time you get to my age the chance of people already having kids is very high. It doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

No. Not at this point in my life. Maybe if I was a tad older, but I don't want to deal with any baby mama's.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

I will stay home while she works, and teach her kid to do tricks.
Okay kid, wash dishes, get a yummy kiddy treat.
Okay kid, vacuum the floors, get a kiddy treat.
Okay kid, go walk the dog, and walk the neighbor's dog, get a.. oh heck with it, I'll give you five bucks.

Okay now for the fun stuff, time to go mow all the lawns on the block whether they need it or not.
Then go beg for your kiddy treats, because that's the American way.
And if you bring over any friends, warn them that today's window washing day! Yay! And pizza!

Remember, when mommy gets home from work, help her take off her shoes and give her a nice massage. Get a delicious kiddy treat!
Then when I'm done training the kid, I'll make me a multi million dollar earning video game on mobile and mommy can quit her job!
Then we can hire people to mow the lawn, vacuum, do the laundry, and we can complain about how boring life is while sipping our Irish'd up drinks...


----------



## jennyjukes (Jul 10, 2012)

yeah i love kids


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I have dated a single parent, it was quite a while ago, and I did quite enjoy it, but not too sure if I'd do it again.

Then again, at my age, anyone that was a potential date that happened to be single parent could most likely have children old enough to leave home...


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

30's or older and NOPE! But I don't want kids at all. Having to take care of someone else's kids isn't a responsibility I'd shoulder, not that I fault those who do.


----------

